# Keycaps für steelseries 6g v2



## rider210 (28. Juni 2011)

*Keycaps für steelseries 6g v2*

hi leute,
habe eine steelseries 6gv2 leider verfärbt sich auf den tasten langsam die farbe .
suche jetzt neue keycaps (zumindest für die obere nummernreihe).
das layout is soweit standard bis auf die enter taste und die rechte shift taste.
passen da alle cherry mx-caps drauf oder haben die ne andere form und wo bekommt man die her?

hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen,

gruß, rider


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2011)

Also, am besten würd ich da mal beim Hersteller fragen - FALLS die Tasten aber auch wie bei Standard-Keyboards sind, kann es sogar preiswerter sein, sich eine preiswertere tatstur zum "Auschlachten" zu kaufen ^^  Denn so kleine Ersatzteile sind oft entweder "für lau" oder direkt recht teuer.


----------



## usopia (28. Juni 2011)

Frag mal hier nach:
[Sammelthread] Mechanische Tastaturen und andere Sonderwünsche - Forum de Luxx
Da sind einige Experten für Mech Keyboards unterwegs. Ich selbst kenne mich mit Keycaps nicht so gut aus.
Das Problem wird aber wahrscheinlich sein, daß solche Caps nicht in D zu haben sind, die Forum-Member veranstalten manchmal Sammelbestellungen im Rest der Welt.
Das Problem mit den Caps der 6gv2 ist allerdings bekannt, dafür ist sie halt eine der günstigsten Mechas.


----------



## rider210 (28. Juni 2011)

danke erstmal für die schnellen antworten.
werde dann mal dort im forum nachfragen


----------

